

R.I.P Orkut : Inch by Inch, Minute by Minute, Facebook is Beating Orkut in India - techhacker
http://www.pluggd.in/facebook-orkut-in-india-297/

======
theprodigy
It's no surprise social networks are based on the network effect. Usually in
these industry there will be standardization, which results in one huge player
that owns the vast majority of the market share and small niche players.
Facebook will be the huge player.

There are apps being made that are allowing people to not get stuck to one
social networking standard, but I am pessimistic of their long term success.

Facebook already is killed myspace and Hi5, the other major players will not
last long. Only very niched social networking sites will.

